# hector the gold



## waynemultireps (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am a reptile enthusiast who has bought a golden tegu. It's took me around 6 weeks to get him hand feeding and he is seriously putting on weight.

Hector is on a diet of mainly chicken, with turkey once a week and a mouse fluff once a week for calcium.

I want to try some egg in his diet but unsure of how to prepare, I have a blue tongue skink who eats raw egg and it's his favourite treat.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Fried, boiled or raw. All eagerly accepted.


----------



## Jacobhreptiles (Apr 7, 2015)

try giving more variety. worms, roaches.. lots of whole prey. there is a food list on the general tegu discussion i believe


----------



## waynemultireps (Apr 8, 2015)

Jacobhreptiles said:


> try giving more variety. worms, roaches.. lots of whole prey. there is a food list on the general tegu discussion i believe


He will only eat locust for live food, he flew at me today and bit my finger when hand feeding


----------



## Jacobhreptiles (Apr 8, 2015)

i never said live. and i would suggest tong feeding not hand feeding especially with a columbian


----------



## yumeze (Jul 11, 2015)

I got my rescue and he was very sick. Took to the vet for antibiotics, parasite meds, and force feeding. Been about 4 days and he's getting better!


----------

